
President Issues Third “Buy American” Executive Order - howard941
http://portal.nema.org/Pages/president-issues-third-buy-american-executive-order.aspx
======
mtmail
All nema.org link present me with a login window. Is portal.nema.org a kind of
closed intranet?

~~~
howard941
No but I didn't realize it wasn't open to all. The source document is
[https://www.whitehouse.gov/presidential-actions/executive-
or...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/presidential-actions/executive-order-
maximizing-use-american-made-goods-products-materials/)

Could you please flag my submission so dang or sctb can delete it? I can't
delete it anymore. Thank you for letting me know. I apologize for the missing
body.

